
Blind coders - lindybee
Looking for a blind programmer willing to talk to blind students through Skype or something.
======
ctoth
My name is Christopher Toth, and I work at Charter Communications as a
developer specializing in accessibility. I also create software for blind
people [0] I am totally blind and would love to talk to your students. Email
in profile.

0: [https://GetAccessibleApps.com](https://GetAccessibleApps.com)

------
progval
Hi, welcome on Hacker News

To make more people see your post, you should prefix it with “Ask HN: ” so
people know it is a request, and make your title more descriptive.

For instance “Ask HN: Looking for blind coders to talk about [the subject]”. I
am not sure you can, but editing the content of your port to give more details
about the topic, what your students do, etc. would be helpful.

------
Mz
I have forwarded your post to a small group I co-own aimed at helping blind
developers solve some of their coding challenges. Hopefully, a blind coder
will get back to you.

------
blinddev
lindybee,

I am a blind developer and may be able to help. Email is in my profile.

